# My First Post



## WyattCM (Dec 5, 2010)

Sailing my own sea worthy vessel has been a long time dream.

In April of 2009 I happened upon a very well cared for and well equipped Precision 27' sloop; "The Toybox".

Well designed by Jim Taylor, nimble, three and a half foot shoal draft lead keel, diesel inboard, roller furling genoa, auto pilot, radar, GPS, single side band, FLIR cam, depth/anemometer/speed, biminis, spinnaker and...trailer. 

Last summer Toybox had a berth @ 9017' Lake Dillon Colorado, where my wife and I are doing the 'shakedown' and upgrading the boat for true single-handed sailing.

The adventure has begun...and I am learning first hand the true meaning of 'Adventure'...trial and error, wonder and learning, new tools, breaking and fixing, making it work for me and mine.

The next part of the dream? Salty water and a circumnavigation of the Caribbean...time will tell.

I came here while looking for info on my Raymarine ST5000 autohelm...and one thing led to another...as it often does.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds exciting.


----------

